# PSU for gaming PC



## Lalith (Nov 20, 2016)

Please suggest a recommended watt for the following configuration.Also let me know if it needs to be certified ex: 80+ bronze certified.

i3-6100
Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 32GB
Corair vengeance 2x 8gb
WD blue 1 TB
Msi GeForce GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 gaming X 6G
"LG 22 MP68 22"" FHD monitor"
Corsair carbide series spec 01 mid tower gaming case
A data premier sp600 128 GB
Lg 24x DVD

Thanks in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2016)

Drop the dvd drive. What is your budget?


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

just a doubt to the pro members here, how i3 will got with GTX1060? good combo or i3 will be a bottleneck to the GPU?


----------



## Lalith (Nov 20, 2016)

<= 5000 would be a comfortable price. 6000 is the max I can allocate if it's necessary.

Btw why should the DVD drive be removed?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

Lalith said:


> <= 5000 would be a comfortable price. 6000 is the max I can allocate if it's necessary.
> 
> Btw why should the DVD drive be removed?


Seasonic S12II 520w -5500.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> just a doubt to the pro members here, how i3 will got with GTX1060? good combo or i3 will be a bottleneck to the GPU?


It shouldn't unless OP is playing CPU intensive games.



Lalith said:


> <= 5000 would be a comfortable price. 6000 is the max I can allocate if it's necessary.
> 
> Btw why should the DVD drive be removed?



Get a Seasonic S12II 520W.

If you are playing at FHD resolution, 1050ti or rx 470 would be a better choice and will save you ~8-10k which you can use for buying i5-6500 and a better 120GB ssd. 1060 would be relevant if you plan to get a 1440p monitor in a year or so. 

DVD drives are obsolete. Download updated drivers, applications/softwares from official sites.

Would be a lot better if you just filled the questionnaire:
*forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

Lalith said:


> Please suggest a recommended watt for the following configuration.Also let me know if it needs to be certified ex: 80+ bronze certified.
> 
> i3-6100
> Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 32GB
> ...


Since your recommended PSU wattage is 336w.

Intel Core i3-6100 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060  - OuterVision PSU Calculato

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It shouldn't unless OP is playing CPU intensive games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One more question, So can we game at *maxed out settings on FHD* on 1050Ti or RX470 4GB?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> One more question, So can we game at *maxed out settings on FHD* on 1050Ti or RX470 4GB?



Nope. Best it can do is ~60-70 fps avg at med-high settings. For ultra, 1060 is the least one should get. 

source: GeForce GTX 1050 Ti review | PC Game


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a gtx 1050 and gtx 1050 ti infront of me. long story made short, save up and get a gtx 1060.


----------

